
News of a Proposed Immigration Proclamation on Non-Immigrant Visa Holders - ck_one
https://www.immigration.net/2020/06/09/immigration-update-rumors-of-proposed-trump-immigration-proclamation-with-serious-negative-news-for-non-immigrants/
======
pseingatl
Don't ask a barber if you need a haircut.--Warren Buffet Don't ask an
immigration lawyer to restrict visas.

